
Migrating from SQL to MapReduce with MongoDB - pixelcort
http://rickosborne.org/blog/index.php/2010/02/09/infographic-migrating-from-sql-to-mapreduce-with-mongodb/
======
neurotech1
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rickosb...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rickosborne.org/blog/index.php/2010/02/09/infographic-
migrating-from-sql-to-mapreduce-with-mongodb/)

------
smanek
The actual content (since the webpage is broken):
<http://rickosborne.org/download/SQL-to-MongoDB.pdf>

------
mdirolf
just a note for people who come across this and are confused: queries in
MongoDB use a much more concise document-based query language, _not_
map/reduce. map/reduce in MongoDB is just for aggregations / ETL type
operations

------
mrinterweb
Too bad: "PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02"

~~~
vessenes
There are so many jokes one could make. Since it's HN, I won't.

~~~
astrodust
I like how you joke about joking, and that's enough to be funny.

------
joubert
is there any chance MongoDB will introduce some form of transaction support?

